# bushy tail down



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

A friend of mine who doesn't bowhunt, yet, wanted to go hunting with me before firearm deer season arrives. So I suggest to him, "let's go small game hunting." So we set out yesterday afternoon to a local state game area to attempt sniping some squirrels. We did our best to avoid the areas where there were other hunters, we did come up on one bowhunter, and if you are out there, again, we our sorry and thanks for taking it so well! (I'm a bowhunter and understand as well!) At any rate, we found a parking area where no cars were present and figured we had found afairly abandoned spot. It was about 530 and horribly windy, but we found a decent hardwoods swale and nestled in for a bit on atop the small ridge line. My friend about 40 yards from me watching the right and me watching the left. I spotted two squirrels about 50 yards off and took a crack that was a flat failure, apparently my .22 is not as dialed in as well as it once was. Standing to take a stretch I spooked 2 squirrels away off to my left, then one came back and offered me a nice shot whcih connected. By this time it had gotten dark enough in the woods that we called it quits, but not until after we could call it a succesful day! One squirrel bagged! Good times!










It was flat black by the time we made our way back to the truck to head home. We fried up the squirrel and along with some mac-n-cheese and our other good hunting buddy, who was unable to join us due to parental obligations, we enjoyed ourselves thoroughly.

It had been a long time since I'd had so much fun small game hunting, the way I got into hunting in the first place, and it was a fun time for a day off in the deer woods. Now tomorrow morning, I'm off to my tree stand and a ice cold morning! 

Get out there and have fun!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the report and photo.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

attaboy! those squirrels are evil and must be stopped!
and don;t worryt oo much about the bow hunters, avoid them of course,,, but your just as likely to drive a deer to them as away.


----------

